# Vienna Gold



## Termite (26/6/20)

Hi All 
I used to use this hop 20 odd years ago 
Alas it is no longer available in pellet form anywhere and I'm not interested in growing it
Can anyone remember what this hops characteristics are ?
I've only recently started brewing again and I lost all my notes
I cannot find any reference for a substitute for it 
It has vanished from hop charts everywhere
Thanks in advance


----------



## Sidney Harbour-Bridge (27/6/20)

I have seen it claimed it is cluster


----------



## Termite (27/6/20)

Sidney Harbour-Bridge said:


> I have seen it claimed it is cluster


Nope its not cluster
Thanks anyway


----------



## MHB (27/6/20)

Not Cluster, although there was a Golden Cluster at one stage, another one for the history books.
There were a bunch of hops breed from Golding, a lot of them had associated names, either Gold- or things like Nugget, Bullion, First Gold, Sovereign...
Its been a long time since I've seen any Vienna Gold but have a vague memory of it being a disease resistant medium alpha dual purpose hop with a lot of Golding like properties (higher Alpha) and a lot of Golding in its family tree. From memory some southern German genes to.

I think Golding would be a good substitute for taste aroma additions, for bittering perhaps one of the other relatives, Northern Brewer, Target (if you cab find any), a bit further away but even something like Willamette should work. 
Mark


----------



## Termite (27/6/20)

Thanks Mark 
Just the sort of information I was hoping for
I will give those a go
Michael


----------

